# Show us your Halloween Costume Pics



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here are a couple of the HARRY KIDS this year 

They won 2nd place at Petsmart 1960.....

*MB*


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

lol is this is post for people or for pets? I saw a post like this yesterday...I dodnt wanna be the first HUMAN to have a pic posted in a costume LOL.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rut_row said:


> lol is this is post for people or for pets? I saw a post like this yesterday...I dodnt wanna be the first HUMAN to have a pic posted in a costume LOL.


I am sure someone here can start a post just for your halloween pics...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

rut_row said:


> lol is this is post for people or for pets? I saw a post like this yesterday...I dodnt wanna be the first HUMAN to have a pic posted in a costume LOL.


but we WANT to see you in your costume...but we'd rather see you OUT of it.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of you may remember this if it didn't damage your eyes too bad the first time..........lol.
I'll be bustin out the Elvis suit again. If I can find a way to keep the Wig on, We are gonna ride the Goldwing around in full Elvis gear! Not sure how shifting is going to work with those dang shoes tho!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

this is the only one i have so far...im sure there will be more this weekend... Im going as a pirate AGAIN this year...but i have a different costume.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I would mind droping anchor in your lagoon Yarrrggghhh!!!!!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Fairy Princess*

My angel


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

rut_row said:


> lol is this is post for people or for pets? I saw a post like this yesterday...I dodnt wanna be the first HUMAN to have a pic posted in a costume LOL.


any picture of you would be worth lookin at... please post..:rotfl:


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

rut_row said:


> this is the only one i have so far...im sure there will be more this weekend... Im going as a pirate AGAIN this year...but i have a different costume.


thank you for posting...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ok, without going back up, no cheating, what color are Rut Row's eyes? Just a question is all.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

24Buds said:


> ok, without going back up, no cheating, what color are Rut Row's eyes? Just a question is all.


Brown? She sure is purdy! Happy Halloween rut_ro!

swifty


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

this was last years...


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

NO pics, but our parts girl just came by as alice in wonderland......I wonder if all the napa girls dressed up...I need to order more parts..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

rut_row said:


> this was last years...


weeeeelllllll....shiver me timber.


----------



## wangler (Apr 26, 2008)

I am dressing up as a real fisherman: sunburned, beered out, still need to clean the boat.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I haven't tried on my costume but here is what i'll be wearing tomorrow night. If I feel half way decent Sunday, I'll post some of the pics from the party.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This is from 2 years ago...im the bumblebee....


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

rut_row said:


> this was last years...











how bout a pic of the booty


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

float like a butterfly sting like a bee....cute costumes!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is from 2 years ago...im the bumblebee....












all 3...wow


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont have a pic yet but I'm going to be a Master-Baiter


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Why don't the kids want to come get the candy?? haha


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the way this thread is going, keep 'em coming ladies......


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*ok...lol*

I think your buddy should just get a polo shirt and the "Jerry Lewis" look and he'd be the spitin' image!

Dale


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

My 7 year old as a 12 gauge shotgun shell.


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is from 2 years ago...im the bumblebee....


Sting me please


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I dont have a pic yet but I'm going to be a Master-Baiter


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I dont have a pic yet but I'm going to be a Master-Baiter


o good LORD... you are asking for it with THAT comment! your on your own ...LOL to the Jungle we go!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

rut_row said:


> this is the only one i have so far...im sure there will be more this weekend... Im going as a pirate AGAIN this year...but i have a different costume.


 Costume is ok, but you need to do something about that mask....pretty scarey :biggrin::rotfl:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I dont have a pic yet but I'm going to be a Master-Baiter


I'm an apprentice-baitor... Can you teach me?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

FREON said:


> Costume is ok, but you need to do something about that mask....pretty scarey :biggrin::rotfl:


ill work on that...:tongue:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rut_row said:


> this is the only one i have so far...im sure there will be more this weekend... Im going as a pirate AGAIN this year...but i have a different costume.


Abby !!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

haha...not big on the pony tail look..LMAO...but ya.. i heard this one before...ON FACEBOOK!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i love Halloween!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

that be me


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

nope


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Had to grow my beard for a month just to carve out these tasty chops!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

rut_row said:


> this is the only one i have so far...im sure there will be more this weekend... Im going as a pirate AGAIN this year...but i have a different costume.


 Dont even need to see a picture of your boat anymore. Those brown eyes are enough.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, since the first picture was a PUP I had to throw mine in. HeHe


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Angler 1 said:


> Ok, since the first picture was a PUP I had to throw mine in. HeHe


where can I get one of those skunk costumes for a dog?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think Party City has them, Also try Target...They sale out pretty fast.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Jetty Ling said:


> Had to grow my beard for a month just to carve out these tasty chops!


is that colonel sanders?


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

don't quit now.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Someone sent me this...seems appropriate here.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

xcelent:dance::dance::dance:



jimk said:


> Someone sent me this...seems appropriate here.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Jetty Ling said:


> Had to grow my beard for a month just to carve out these tasty chops!


lol thats TRUE dedication...LOL LOVE it...sexy sexy! haha :dance:


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Well !!!!

Where's all the pics from yesterday????

*MB*


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jetty Ling said:


> Had to grow my beard for a month just to carve out these tasty chops!


I can't have facial hair due to my work, so I had to opt for the fake ones. Bad quality cell phone pic.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

wheres the master-baiter???


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

heres my oldest


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Our youngest in her costume.*

Our youngest in her Halloween costume!


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

kiddos before heading out


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I had fun scarin' the kiddo's !!!


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

*My Costume....*

....for the night


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I dont have a pic yet but I'm going to be a Master-Baiter


 When will you be posting that pic?


----------



## GalvestonGooner (Jun 19, 2009)

:butterfly"Romosexual":butterfly


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's my boy










Here is his crew


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

GalvestonGooner said:


> :butterfly"Romosexual":butterfly


You should have just layed flat on your back all night... then your costume would have been complete.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Our 2 year old Marilyn Monroe...


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

That would be me....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Buffett Fan said:


> I had fun scarin' the kiddo's !!!


You look like one of those creepy guys from that movie The Hills Have Eyes!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is me and Saltwatersensations. We decided last min to go to a costume Party.....


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Here is me and Saltwatersensations. We decided last min to go to a costume Party.....


Pretty hot devil, Jamie_lee .

Too hot for Keith Stone :rotfl:.

Nice costumes .


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Speckled said:


> Pretty hot devil, Jamie_lee .
> 
> Too hot for Keith Stone :rotfl:.
> 
> Nice costumes .


Hater.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hater.




Sorry. The devil made me do it :wink:.

All I could think of was "Hold my Stones".

"She will be fine, she just a little shaken".

:rotfl:

I said "nice costumes" .


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Halloween 2010*

costumes and pumpkin carving! Each kid drew their own design and my husband I got to cut them out. great fun!


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*I know this is a little late but here's me and my kiddos. Unfortunately, I was on my way out the door going in to work and posed for a few snapshots with them. -Hector*


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Me and my weakness.......*

Ms. Kryptonite.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a late pic of my son & his wife, grandson ( 12 ) & granddaughter ( 2 ) ..... I think They all look pretty cool, and so did the judges ....... they won best creativity 1st place in Pineland / Hemphill.

*MB*


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

"Treat Street" in San Antonio at La Villita


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

My daughter decided she wanted to be "baby jaguar" from Go Diego Go, so we all tried to match her. I was a lion, my hubby a lion tamer.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

First Holloween. Six months old.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

romosexual wins


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Halloween '09 since I was offshore for halloween this year..
'One night stand' :cheers:


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

wheres the master-baiter


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

My wife was a brick wall....and I was a brick 'layer'


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's me and Candy Corn Witch.

A couple of whack jobs.

Fred and Wilma.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

From about 4 or 5 years ago. LOL.


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Lt. Dangle baby!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Me and my mini-me


----------

